# Pork Chops  Italian



## Mai (Oct 18, 2002)

Pork Chops Italian 

2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons fine, dry breadcrumbs
6 (1-inch-thick) boneless pork chops 
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/4 cup white wine 
1 (26- or 28-ounce) jar spaghetti sauce 
1 (8-ounce) package garlic Italian style shredded cheese 
16 ounces fettuccine, cooked 

Garnish: fresh basil sprig

Stir together Parmesan cheese and breadcrumbs. 
Dredge pork chops in breadcrumb mixture.

Brown chops in hot oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat.

Place chops in a lightly greased 11- x 7-inch baking dish; pour spaghetti sauce mixed with wine over chops.

Bake at 350 degrees for 25 minutes. 

Sprinkle with cheese, and bake 5 more minutes.

Serve over hot cooked fettuccine.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 6, 2005)

I know what I will be making when it is OK to use the oven again.  Hopefully, this hotter weather will leave soon.


----------



## Constance (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh, goodness, that sounds so good! I have copied and pasted for future use!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 7, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I know what I will be making when it is OK to use the oven again.  Hopefully, this hotter weather will leave soon.



Why wait?  Fire up the barbecue grill and cook there, covered of course.  If you've followed the barbecue/grill threads, then you know how versatile that heat scource can be.  And I'd think that a light smoke flavor would go great with this recipe.  Just make sure you use cookwear that can go into the grill, like cast iron.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 7, 2005)

Very true, Goodweed.  Good point. Thanks!!


----------

